# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  نمایش ساعت و تاریخ فعلی تهران

## FirstLine

با سلام
    چجوری میشه ساعت و تاریخ فعلی تهران را بدون در نظر گرفتن موقعیت سرور با توجه به زمان مبدا GMT  در ASP.Net نمایش داد؟
    من یه هاست اجاره کردم که در آمریکا است و مشکل اینو دارم که ساعتی را که نمایش میدهد ساعت آمریکا و حدودا 11 ساعت اختلاف دارد و تاریخ هم مثلا امروز که در تهران جمعه است ، اگر صبح باشد پنجشنبه  و اگر در تهران عصر باشد جمعه را نمایش میدهد. 
    حالا چجوری میشه ساعت و تاریخ و روز را بر اساس تهران نمایش داد؟ 
با تشکر

----------


## nematia

یه اسکریپت بنویس که ساعت رو بگیره، این 11 ساعت اختلاف رو ازش کم کنه و بعد ساعت درست رو نشون بده، اونوقت روز و تاریخ روهم همینطور درست کن.
کسی پیشنهاد بهتری نداره؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خوب فرمول صحیح چنین چیزی خواهد بود:
ساعت گرینویچ + 3.5 = ساعت رسمی ایران (تهران)

فکر کنم در ASP.NET هم تابعی برای بدست آوردن زمان کنونی بر حسب GMT وجود داشته باشد.

----------


## nematia

> ساعت رو بگیره،


منظورم ساعت هاست بود

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
    میشه یه مثال برای تاریخ هم بفرمایید که مشکل اختلاف زمانی بر روی نمایش روز تاثیر نداشته باشد (


> مثلا امروز که در تهران جمعه است ، اگر صبح باشد پنجشنبه و اگر در تهران عصر باشد جمعه را نمایش میدهد.


)
با تشکر

----------


## Abbas Arizi

System.DateTime.UtcNow.AddHours&#40;3.5&#41;

----------

